# It Finally Clicked!



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I had to brag/share my happiness from a little incident last night with our boy...

"Leave it" has NOT been an easy command for our boy to learn at all. He definitely has some 'control' issues holding himself back that always ends up with us having to grab something out of his mouth or send him to his bed for being a thief. Last night was the first time that he actually controlled himself. While I was making some broccoli and chicken for our lunches today a piece of hot broccoli flew out of the pan and onto the floor only a few inches away from Haeden. He initially lunged toward it but my boyfriend held his hand out to get him to stop and told him "leave it." Haeden sat himself down and just stared at the broccoli. Literally seconds later while he was sitting there a piece of chicken flew out of the pan (apparently I'm an aggressive stirrer ) and fell in front of him. He continued to sit there and just looked back and forth between the pieces. We held him there for maybe a minute while we both were blowing on the hot pieces of food and him just watching us. His little feet were slipping on the floor causing him to do the splits but he wouldn't allow himself to stand up to adjust- his feet just kept separating like Bambi. Finally we told him "OK, good boy" and he bolted to gobble up the food.

For the first time "leave it" has been an effective command. I was so proud of him and quite amazed that it finally clicked. Even at a year old I try to train him on the basic commands that he hasn't perfected so we spent about 20 minutes working on last weekend. We make him sit and wait until we release him to eat so I knew this was something he could do but I was just such a proud momma that he's maturing and listening better.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Leave IT ... That's a big one 8)


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

It is a relief when they finally get it. Its funny our first boy took forever to catch on with that one, and our second boy understood what we wanted him to do a couple weeks after we got him.


----------

